# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  فیزیک شریف یا علوم کامپیوتر امیرکبیر

## rhaegarprh

به شخصه خودم رشته علوم کامپیوتر رو بیشتر علاقه دارم.(این اصلا به این معنا نیست که علاقه ای به فیزیک ندارم، فقط این که اگه بخوام رتبه بندی کنم علایقمو کامپیوتر(و مباحث پیرامونش مثل ریاضیات گسسته) رو اول قرار میدم و فیزیک رو دوم.)
از طرفی هم شریف،شریفه!! اینو به این منظور میگم که قطعا قصد دارم اپلای کنم.(یعنی خیلی رو مقوله بازار کار ایران تمرکز نمیکنم.)
البته میدونم که فعالیت های علمی و معدل خیلی مهمه ولی میخوام بدونم شریف و امیرکبیر چقدر فرق دارن تو مقوله اپلای.

----------

